# can you say creepy?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I posted an ad on CL asking for meat scraps and got this email today:

"Considering it for yer dog, would you be willing to take a couple hundred pounds of meat without asking what kind it is? It's fresh, good quality meat"


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a little weird alright, is it going to come with a human head? It might be like horse meat or something.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

all i have to say is...... : O_O


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I might pass! Can you say 'Dexter' ?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, thats creepy lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know right. I live in the south, so theres a lot of strange people out in the boonies. For all I know he might have chopped up his neighbor.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, that would be a pass for me. I would just say he is too far away, thanks anyway. Yuck.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got another email from a different person, he shot 3 deer, so lots of leftovers. I could really used some organs , but I'll have to take someone along with me because theres no way I'm going alone.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I got another email from a different person, he shot 3 deer, so lots of leftovers. I could really used some organs , but I'll have to take someone along with me because theres no way I'm going alone.


Good idea. I NEVER go alone to answer Craig's list ads. We just picked up another big crate to take with us to my MIL's house for Shade on CL ($30 for an XL size Midwest!!) and I made sure someone went with me to pick it up.


----------



## Whippeteer (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a gut feeling that it's horse meat. It's illegal to slaughter horses for meat now in the US as far as I know, and sending horses to slaughter used to be a very convenient way for folks to get rid of their unwanted horses. I think this guy probably has an unwanted horse and saw an opportunity to be rid of it. Probably nothing more sinister than that. 

I would pass, though. People give all sorts of things to their horses, I would be hesitant to feed it to my hound.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd take it no questions asked :lol: just make sure you screenshot the email etc!! :tongue:

But in all seriousness... i'd take it without question. i'd sort through it maybe :suspicious:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My neighbors have horses and they are always getting meds, shots, etc. I don't know if I would feed horse meat.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

David- I can forward you the email if youre interested


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL! but if it's really human meat then Uno is going to "turn on you" if he taste a bit :tongue1: he is going to want more, hehehe :loco:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My first thought was that its horse meat. Which if I knew the background of the horse, I'd feed it. If I didn't know the background of the horse before slaughter then I wouldn't feed it. 

I can respect those who couldn't feed horse meat because of their nature. I love horses, I used to ride them. But if they were already butchered for meat, then there's no sense in letting it go to waste.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> David- I can forward you the email if youre interested


We don't have room or I might take you up on that, we still have a hundred lbs of ribs to pick on up tomorrow! Thanks though!! oh, btw... sending you a pm about some venison.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah I have to go with the umm.... no side. Even if it is horsemeat (which there is nothing wrong with feeding in general) in the US most domestic horses are given drugs that are illegal in food animals, and for good reason. They cause some serious issues in people and don't really have a safe withdrawl time. I don't know the effects of some of these things on dogs, but I wouldn't risk it without knowing what the animal had medication wise. You could always email him back and say that you are uncomfortable not knowing what type of meat it is and ask point blank if it is horse. Advise him upfront you have no problem with horsemeat (assuming you don't) and if thats what it is you just want to know the horses backround. If it has never been sick and only had routine vaccines and wormers then it should be safe. And honestly (and this is going to sound cruel to some people, heads up) I am of the oppinion that I would rather see the horse put down by a bullet to the head while it is still healthy and pain free then be put out there on CL "free to a good home" and end up shipped to Mexico to be slaughtered (you don't want to know how horrible that process is) or end up snapped up by a hoarder and slowly starve to death.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking horsemeat as well.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would of just asked the guy outright what it was! He could have had an older horse that just died of natural causes and didn't want to pay to have it disposed of and cutting it up was better to get rid of it. I have fed horse meat and it is one of the leanest meats you can find.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree, could be horse meat. It could have died of old age whatever, but you still have to worry about all the meds horses get. Dewormings, tons of vaccs. Then not to mention if it had died of a sickness. If it was euthanised, would that still be in the system? I had to put one down a couple of years ago from EPM(a neurological problem from opposom poop). So, he had euthanasia plus the neurological dieses in him. It would really worry me. I wouldn't go for it. He's hiding something, be it just the fact its potential horse meat, or tainted horse meat for some reason. Thats shady sounding.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I agree, could be horse meat. It could have died of old age whatever, but you still have to worry about all the meds horses get. Dewormings, tons of vaccs. Then not to mention if it had died of a sickness. If it was euthanised, would that still be in the system? I had to put one down a couple of years ago from EPM(a neurological problem from opposom poop). So, he had euthanasia plus the neurological dieses in him. It would really worry me. I wouldn't go for it. He's hiding something, be it just the fact its potential horse meat, or tainted horse meat for some reason. Thats shady sounding.


I don't know how to split up quotes! haha oh well.

The regular dewormers and vaccines should not cause problems, they are the exact same things given to cattle/sheep I believe for the most part. Personally I deworm my horses with Ivermectin and fenobenzadole, and I have had both prescribed to my cats and dogs for worms or mange (my pets were all strays). And the vaccines are the same basic types given to dogs (in fact rabies is the EXACT same vaccine given to dogs). Now I understand over vaccination, but what I am saying is the vaccines are unlikely to "taint" the meat in any harmful way since they are no different then what we inject dogs/cats with. Now, there are lots of other things given to horses that can and will taint the meat in bad way. Certain tranquilizers (ace is a big one) painkillers like Bute, and most horses are given antibiotics for any injury and I do not know the withdrawl times if any for the common ones used in horses.

Yes what the animal died from is VERY important. Many diseases can be transfered, but just old age or the owner wants to put it down should not be a problem (assuming it is put down by bullet). 

YES an Emphatic YES if it was euthanized chemically with a barbituate it will still be in the system/meat and poses a serious threat to your dog.

I also agree with the person is just generally being shady so I still wouldn't go for it, just discussing for discussions sake.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Whippeteer said:


> I have a gut feeling that it's horse meat. It's illegal to slaughter horses for meat now in the US as far as I know, and sending horses to slaughter used to be a very convenient way for folks to get rid of their unwanted horses. I think this guy probably has an unwanted horse and saw an opportunity to be rid of it. Probably nothing more sinister than that.
> 
> I would pass, though. People give all sorts of things to their horses, I would be hesitant to feed it to my hound.


not for long....congress is considering a bill to 'cull' wild starving horses.....humanely slaughter and export the meat. at least they'd be grass fed.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

To me, that's like getting an email saying "I have a ton of body parts from the people I've killed, want those for your dog? I can't do anything else with them"
lol

DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I know right. I live in the south, so theres a lot of strange people out in the boonies. For all I know he might have chopped up his neighbor.


He probably had it coming! lol


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I know right. I live in the south, so theres a lot of strange people out in the boonies. For all I know he might have chopped up his neighbor.



To be fair, if it's a couple hundred pounds, it would likely be more than one neighbour...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I got another email from a different person, he shot 3 deer, so lots of leftovers. I could really used some organs , but I'll have to take someone along with me because theres no way I'm going alone.


Yeah, you might end up in a bag to be offered to someone else's dog! :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Yeah, you might end up in a bag to be offered to someone else's dog! :wink:


i've been told humans taste a little like chicken.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i've been told humans taste a little like chicken.



Maybe vegetarians do? I thought omnivores were supposed to taste weird... At any rate, humans are mammals, and all mammals seem to be red meat, so wouldn't humans taste more like pork?





...speculating about this is making me concerned for my own sanity.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i've been told humans taste a little like chicken.


A book I read said they taste more like pork...

But, uh, no idea if it's true .


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> Maybe vegetarians do? I thought omnivores were supposed to taste weird... At any rate, humans are mammals, and all mammals seem to be red meat, so wouldn't humans taste more like pork?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we shall have to ask either the donner party descendants or the andes plane crash survivors...

personally, it always depends on the seasoning profile.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

lol, you guys are funny  , I decided to pass on it, got some venison instead.


----------

